# how do i hold on to my handle bars?



## shute (Jan 19, 2008)

I know sounds really dumb but i've come from XC biking and i seem to be having a problems with my hand positions.  when i'm holding on to the hood i have a very hard time braking and don't seem to be getting enough power to do much of anything except for slowing down really slowly. also when i'm holding on to the hood it feels like all the weight is going to my hands and it starts to hurt after 5-10 mins. can someone show me how my hands should be on all 3 positions with pictures? 

thanks


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

This short Steve Hogg promo video clip might be helpful. In my view, Steve Hogg is one of the most knowledgeable trainers out there. Watch the very beginning of the clip for an answer to your question.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Wd9YpU028c


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm working on a dial-up connection and can't get the whole Hogg video to load, but one thing that occurs to me after watching 20 seconds or so of it is that the rider on the trainer has his bars quite low in relation to the saddle. That's traditional, and a lot of experts will blame you if you can't do it--you're not flexible enough, don't want to work hard, whatever.
Really, though, it makes more sense, at least for everyday riding, to fit the bike to your body rather than your body to the bike. Google up a few articles about bike fit (one of them should be Rivendell's, at www.rivbike.com) and see what works for you. Top tube length, stem length, the relationship between saddle height and bar height and your physique, fitness level and flexibility all figure into this, and what works for Levi Leipheimer may not work for you.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Cory said:


> I'm working on a dial-up connection and can't get the whole Hogg video to load, but one thing that occurs to me after watching 20 seconds or so of it is that the rider on the trainer has his bars quite low in relation to the saddle. That's traditional, and a lot of experts will blame you if you can't do it--you're not flexible enough, don't want to work hard, whatever..


Cory, good point. Steve Hogg is in fact more popular with racers and those who wish to look like one. Later in the clip, he does explain and demonstrate that a bar too low will lead to painful hands. Of course, "too low" is a relative term.

I should also have pointed out to the OP that one shouldn't chose one or two of the six hand positions shown at the beginning of the clip. During a ride, one should rotate through all of them—some held longer or more often than others— to give different parts of the hands some rest.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Sounds like you got some fit/position issues that need addressed*



shute said:


> I know sounds really dumb but i've come from XC biking and i seem to be having a problems with my hand positions. when i'm holding on to the hood i have a very hard time braking and don't seem to be getting enough power to do much of anything except for slowing down really slowly. also when i'm holding on to the hood it feels like all the weight is going to my hands and it starts to hurt after 5-10 mins. can someone show me how my hands should be on all 3 positions with pictures?
> 
> thanks


Myself if my hands and wrists are hurting the culprit is my saddle angle or tilt. If tilted nose down, my weight is sliding forward and my arms/wrists/hands have to push on the bars to keep me back or support more of the weight. Tilting my saddle nose up a few degrees rotates my hips backwards and reduces the pressure and weight on my hands. And this is when I'm on the hoods which for me is 90+percent of the time.

I should also note that having the bar height dialed in makes a big difference too. They go hand in hand with tilt and position etc.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*On the hoods*

I find riding on the hoods to be the most comfortable position fo me. I spend approximately 95% of my time on the hoods while many of the people I ride with seem to spend a majority of the time on top of the bar. If you prefer the hoods and you already have the proper length stem and your hoods properly mounted on the bar...you may need to slightly rotate the bar up or down to achieve the optimal fit for you. Should be a "neutral" wrist position on the hoods. As far as reaching the levers...do you have small hands? You might need different levers to make it work for you. Also make sure your brakes are properly adjusted. You should be able to use your brakes very effectively from the hoods.

T


----------



## asnpcwiz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm also have pain in my hands when I ride, but I'm curious to know if that has anything to do with being a beginner to the road bike scene. When I first started moutain biking my hand would hurt a lot. My fellow riders told me that it was because I was probably holding onto the handle with too much strength...very common in beginners, causing a lot of hand pain. Having my bike only 5 days and taking it on 2 rides so far I'm trying to pay really close attention to my technique. The tires on road bikes are much slimmer and mixture of a new seating position, handle bar position, and unfamiliarity with the bike is definitely causing me to grab onto my handle bars with exessive force. Is this common and can it cause hand aches?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

my favorite position is just behind the hoods where the bar curves forward.
on the hoods next most common, then a tie between the drops and on the top (like MTB style)

tip, when eating drinking or other 1 handed activity do yourself a favor and those around you by using either the tops or drops. sitting on the hoods is far riskier if you hit a pothole one handed. 

Play with the bar tilt. You want to be comfortable in the drops, be able to shift but this needs to be balanced with your comfort resting on top of the hoods. Play around with it.

Move your hands around. Don't just settle into one position for a ride. Your hands, arms shoulders and back will tire. keep moving around.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

If it feels good do it. 

I have my hands on the flat part a lot and tend to move them around.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

For someone new to a road bike, a higher handlebar position may provide more comfort until you are used to to road bike position. Most stems have a 6 or 7 degree rise to them. You can get a stem with a 17 degree rise from Ritchey, Bontrager, and several others. This will raise you handlebars approx 2 inches and may provide the comfort you are looking for.I've been a cyclist for over 20 years and have always liked a higher position mainly due to my dunlap disease. [my belly's done lapped over my belt]


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

wim said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Wd9YpU028c


that is a cool video!


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

*What handlebars were the ones he liked and disliked?*

When watching the video he said some handlebars were bad because they weren't flat enough and had a steep drop to the hoods. Some bars were shallow for the hands. In watching the video which brand handle bars were the ones he liked?


----------

